# Commercial insurance issues, michigan



## Styllinn (May 27, 2016)

I've contacted Korotkin insurance agency for my commercial insurance, I was told I got denied because the "vin number" of my vehicle was used by someone else to try to get commercial insurance? Ok... so that does not make any sense?? I just want an agency in michigan that can get me a commercial insurance for my suv/black? Any help will be appreaciated.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

It's sounds like you have a bigger problem than you think. You need to make sure you have the correct vin number. If it is correct and the vehicle is registered in your name then you should contact Korotkin insurance and get to the bottom of this.


----------

